# Firmeneinstellung in Bezug auf Suchmaschinen Optimierung richtig?



## Darian (26. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich arbeite hier in Guatemala in einer Webabteilung, und mache hier Homepages.

Ich musste eine alte Homepage zu einer neuen umbauen.
Die Leute hier haben aber so extrem Angst dass die Links sich ändern.

Gewisse Seiten sind bei Google schon registriert, und in ihrem Bereich sind sie auch wirklich hoch oben.

So musste ich die alten eingetragenen .html Seiten so lassen, und hatte somit Probleme mit meinen PHP Seiten.

Ist die Angst berechtigt? Würde Google nicht einfach auf die Seite gehen, und die neuen eintragen. Würde man da wirklich bei Google den Rang verlieren?

Wäre super wenn mich da jemand ein wenig informieren könnte.

lg aus Guatemala
Darian


----------



## Darian (29. September 2008)

Wäre super wenn mich da noch jemand ein wenig informieren könnte.

Macht Gross- und Kleinschreibung einen Unterschied. Mein Chef will die wichtigen Sachen in Grossbuchstaben. Macht das Sinn? Dachte Suchmaschinen unterscheiden da nicht...

lg aus Guatemala
Darian


----------

